# Rates



## Kmck (Dec 28, 2012)

When I do a job by the hour, I usually charge 20 or 25 bucks an hour to finish drywall. Is this a fair price not only for the client but for me as well?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kmck said:


> When I do a job by the hour, I usually charge 20 or 25 bucks an hour to finish drywall. Is this a fair price not only for the client but for me as well?


charge 2 bucks a minute:yes: do the girly painting work for free:thumbsup: and always barter for virgin wool:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> charge 2 bucks a minute:yes: do the girly painting work for free:thumbsup: and always barter for virgin wool:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> charge 2 bucks a minute:yes: do the girly painting work for free:thumbsup: and always barter for virgin wool:thumbsup:


Whats with the virgin wool????? So what if my sheep have had a little experience??

Why do you think the old timers always sacrificed the virgins????? You don't think they'd give the dragon the girl thats putting out do ya????


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Whats with the virgin wool????? So what if my sheep have had a little experience??
> 
> Why do you think the old timers always sacrificed the virgins????? You don't think they'd give the dragon the girl thats putting out do ya????


Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa'd Captain

You dirty whore loving sheep shagger, Welcome to the club:thumbup:

And to answer your post, Kiwiman sent me a PM, and said to tell you the virgins put up a bigger fight and resist more. Makes things more fun:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> virgins put up a bigger fight and resist more. Makes things more fun:yes:


Isn't that just called rape? :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Isn't that just called rape? :blink:


I don't know if you know this or not, but sheep can't talk:yes:

Sorta hard to ask if things are consensual:whistling2::thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> And to answer your post, Kiwiman sent me a PM, and said to tell you the virgins put up a bigger fight and resist more. Makes things more fun:yes:


Did I ? ......If I did then I shouldn't be giving away all our secrets.
Although there's one secret I'll let you in on, we've got a thing called a "tupping harness", it's a harness with a big crayon at the front, strap it on about midway between your belly button and your tally wacker, it leaves a mark on their tail so you know which ones you've done :yes:
http://www.antheakitching.co.uk/sheep/h23ECFA2E#h23ecfa2e


----------

